# Progesterone pessaries



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

Question: 
On your cycle, did you start the pessaries on day of EC or ET? 
Have read that some ppl start these on day of EC, or day after but before ET, to get the body and lining ready for ET itself. Just wondering what difference, if any, this could make.
Is it better to start before ET, or maybe it doesn't make much difference...?

Xxxxxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Jellyburchnall (again!   )
On all 3 of my ICSI cycles, I was told to start the pessaries on the night of EC. 
Also both of my 2  FETs were natural, but on the second one I was given the pessaries for support as I had symptoms of pregnancy on the first FET 2WW  - and as I hadn't taken any drugs I couldn't put it down to that.... I was asked to start these the night before ET on that FET. 
I've cycled at 2 different clinics and both have said before day of ET. Not sure the exact reasons why - just went with what I was told !    

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Afternoon Jelly!

how are you chick? mine said to start the night before ET but no idea why that date particularly. 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks girlies  
Xxxxx


----------

